# Valores de Precipitação



## drusso (13 Nov 2008 às 16:14)

Bom dia, sou aluno da faculdade de ciências da universidade nova e estou a fazer um trabalho acerca da correlação da precipitação com a produção de nergia hidroeléctrica em Portugal e na Europa. 

Gostava de saber onde posso obter dados acerca da precipitação anual (1996-2008) em Portugal e a nível Europeu.


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2008 às 17:16)

drusso disse:


> Bom dia, sou aluno da faculdade de ciências da universidade nova e estou a fazer um trabalho acerca da correlação da precipitação com a produção de nergia hidroeléctrica em Portugal e na Europa.
> 
> Gostava de saber onde posso obter dados acerca da precipitação anual (1996-2008) em Portugal e a nível Europeu.



Em Portugal, talvez a forma mais fácil seja na página do SNIRH
Tem dados de precipitação desde 1980.

Na Europa, experimenta aqui:
Global Prediction Center
Embora esta página tenha apenas a precipitação referente aos últimos 365dias.

Ou talvez estes Links úteis te ajudem:
Monotorização Clima Global


----------

